# Logic “Select Highest / Lowest Note” function - Cubase equivalent?



## JT3_Jon (Jan 18, 2018)

Is there a way to quickly select the top or bottom notes of a polyphonic midi part? In logic this was possible with the great feature - Function > Note Events > Select Highest Notes (or Select Lowest Notes) which I used all the time and really miss. Does Cubase have a way to do this as well?

I created a youtube video showing the function in action (PLEASE watch the video before commenting)



Is it possible in Cubase's Key Editor to quickly select the top or bottom notes of a polyphonic midi part? Is this functionality available in Cubase? If not would you support me if I make it a feature request?

p.s. I also made the midi file from this video available as an attachment if you want to try in your own studio.


----------



## benmrx (Jan 18, 2018)

JT3_Jon said:


> Is there a way to quickly select the top or bottom notes of a polyphonic midi part? In logic this was possible with the great feature - Function > Note Events > Select Highest Notes (or Select Lowest Notes) which I used all the time and really miss. Does Cubase have a way to do this as well?
> 
> I created a youtube video showing the function in action (PLEASE watch the video before commenting)
> 
> ...




Here's a Logical Editor setup to select all the lowest notes of any chord with 2 or more voices. However, getting it to select only the highest notes is a bit trickier. Maybe someone else can chime in. The issue I was having with selecting the highest note, was that it was selecting the voice number, so if you have a 3 note chord, and then a 4 note chord, it would select the highest note in the 3 note chord, but the 2nd highest in the 4 note chord. That make sense? I would bet with a little more fiddling you could get it to work though.


----------



## Brian2112 (Jan 18, 2018)

Not at my computer right now. Cubase has inside the score editor a way to explode tracks. It separates the voices from highest to lowest or vice versa but puts them on different tracks (don't know if that's what you need). For example if you play a piano part, it will explode the voices. You can then assign to violin, viola, cello, and bass if you want.


----------



## JT3_Jon (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks guys for the help. The select lowest notes is GREAT - thank you!! The select top works for my video example since its only a 2 note part, but it is a shame that on chords that switch from 3 voice to 4 voice it wont continue to select the top note as this is something I would do often for strings ensemble patches switch from 2, to 3, to 4 note chords underneath a melodic line on top, and again would want to select all the top notes quickly so help bring out the melodic line via velocity, etc. I think I will make another video showing this idea as well and make an official feature request with Cubase. 

As for "explode" function, that is great if you want separate tracks, but I personally was just looking to quickly select the top notes quickly. An unfortunate side effect of the "explode" function is that it puts the tracks all the way to the bottom of the arrange page as new tracks, which means I have to exit the key editor, scroll down to the bottom of my arrangement (which often has a lot of tracks) bring the tracks back up to where I exploded from, open them individually to edit them, and either combine them when I'm done so they can be back on one track / part as written or keep them separated, but either way its many more steps vs Logics "select top notes" command. :(


----------



## David Chappell (Mar 11, 2019)

Stumbled across this thread trying to solve "select highest voice" myself - couldn't find a solution anywhere online and thankfully I've managed to figure out a way so I'll post it here in case anyone stumbles across it again in the future. Feels a bit messy but at least it works!

I've attached a screenshot of the logical editor - could only display the steps to work with up to a 4 voice chord, I kept going up to 6 voice chords, but it should be easy enough to continue it from the screenshot.

The way it works is pretty much:
If a chord has 1 voice, select that voice;
If a chord has 2 voices, select the second voice;
If a chord has 3 voices, select the third voice;

and so on for as long as you need it. Can also be amended to select the second highest voice and so on. Hope this helps


----------



## scartabello (Sep 26, 2019)

David Chappell said:


> Stumbled across this thread trying to solve "select highest voice" myself - couldn't find a solution anywhere online and thankfully I've managed to figure out a way so I'll post it here in case anyone stumbles across it again in the future. Feels a bit messy but at least it works!
> 
> I've attached a screenshot of the logical editor - could only display the steps to work with up to a 4 voice chord, I kept going up to 6 voice chords, but it should be easy enough to continue it from the screenshot.
> 
> ...


Hello David, I’ve been trying to get your code for this to work and it’s not working. I was wondering if you could email me the code or something? I’m not sure what I’m missing? Thanks


----------



## David Chappell (Sep 28, 2019)

scartabello said:


> Hello David, I’ve been trying to get your code for this to work and it’s not working. I was wondering if you could email me the code or something? I’m not sure what I’m missing? Thanks


Hey man, the last line of the code should have a double bracket and no bool - I continued up to higher voice counts below what was visible in the screenshot. Also just noticed that in the fourth line the "0" should be "1"


----------



## scartabello (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok I’ll try out what you said and see if I can get it to work. If not maybe you can just send me the code? Cheers!


----------



## scartabello (Oct 18, 2019)

So I tried this morning and it’s still not working. Here’s the code I have.


----------



## scartabello (Oct 18, 2019)

Check it out.


----------



## David Chappell (Oct 18, 2019)

scartabello said:


> Check it out.


Hey man - try removing the line in the bottom window and setting the function to "select"


----------



## scartabello (Oct 20, 2019)

I did. Still not working. 😢


----------

